# Can't move Firefly to her new home tomorrow--they're evacuating!--UPDATE SHE'S HOME NOW! PICS ADDED



## Ferrana (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy frijole! We were going to deliver Firefly to her new home with a therapy program in Anaheim Hills tomorrow, but I just got a call from the program director. The fires are too close, too unpredictable, and too out of control--they're evacuating the horses. Hopefully Firefly will go this week, or next weekend at the latest...assuming all is okay at the new barn!

I watched the fire jump the 91 freeway from Yorba Linda to Anaheim on TV, and was immediately worried about the new home. I didn't want to call and risk interrupting a frantic, worrisome time; I'm glad they called me. Yikes, again.

The coboarder is totally fine with helping care for Firefly for another week and completely understands--her mom works in Anaheim.

Sheesh, and yikes again! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 15, 2008)

Hope all goes well and that the fires get put out asap.

Having been evacuated twice (last year & Oct 2003) it stinks but at least we had oour home to return to

Glad that your girl wasn't there already and having to be evacuated.


----------



## Ferrana (Nov 22, 2008)

Firefly is finally in her GORGEOUS new home!

I have an album of 18 pics of her here: http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=...p;id=1216834020

She transported beautifully and easily. She was a bit hot and sweaty on arrival, but really in good shape considering it was her first trailer ride ever with me.

A few highlights:







Goodbye, cutie.










Put her in her new stall--and she goes immediately for the food. 






Just like at home, she has an older Arabian mare as a neighbor:






Our 2 1/2yro son says his goodbyes:






*sniff* I'm sad, but really happy for her. It's a wonderful new home where she will be getting all the attention this red headed diva thinks she she have.  Thank you for all of your help and encouragement--I'm really glad this turned out to be as happy an ending as it is for her.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 22, 2008)

Glad to hear everything worked out and that she's at her new home.


----------



## bcody (Nov 23, 2008)

Laura,

I am so glad she is at her new home, and they survived the fires. Firefly looks great!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 23, 2008)

What a wonderful place for any horse big or small! I would love for my place to look like that one day!

Such a sweet face she has and I am sure she will have a wonderful home!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah! Glad she's in her new home and she looks totally content.


----------

